# Magtec motor information?



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Their website says:


> Magtec is the UK's largest manufacture of drive systems for commercial vehicles. All design and manufacture takes place in our facilities in Sheffield.
> 
> Magtec design and manufacture:
> 
> ...


I find that suspicious, because that's an unreasonably large range of capabilities. Even major automotive manufacturers don't manufacture all of their own transmissions and other driveline components; for an EV specialist to actually design and build both motors and gearboxes seems unlikely.

These articles say that the company employs a total of 71 people. Can 71 people do all of that, and at the same time do conversions of vehicles? I doubt it. My guess is that that they might build motors and controllers/inverters, and buy everything else from other suppliers, but of course I could be completely mistaken.
Electric vehicle system manufacturer creates highly skilled UK jobs
Sheffield electric bus firm in recruitment drive

The lack of any detailed technical specifications on their website suggests that do not expect to sell components to anyone - their business is vehicle conversions, in commercial quantities (not single units) using their products.

TM4 has similar capabilities, except that they don't build gearbox and transmission systems, and they have 130 employees... that seems more plausible.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

There are a bunch of online references to the P144 motor, in the context of its application, usually in a bus. A typical spec for the Optare MetroCity bus is 


> 150kW @ 2650rpm with up
> to 2380Nm @ 2650rpm


2380Nm at 2650 rpm is 660 kW (not 150 kW, and not reasonable for this motor), so presumably the quoted speed (2650 rpm) is the motor speed (input to a gearbox), and the torque is to a driveshaft (output of a 4.4:1 reduction gearbox) at about 600 rpm. That would make the motor torque at 2650 rpm about 540 Nm. I assume that this is a big motor.

Another article and an Optare web page mention the same 150 kW and 2380 Nm combination, for a P144 in an Optare Solo EV bus.

Another source, about the same Optare bus, says


> Max Power 150 kW (200 PK) bij 1800 toeren,
> Torque 600 Nm max bij 1800 toeren


That's in Dutch, but I'm pretty sure that it says

max power 150 kW (200 hp) at 1800 rpm,
max torque 600 Nm at 1800 rpm.
The lower speeds from this source may correspond to a lower available battery voltage, or just different limits programmed into the controller; this one is at 350 volts.

Optare's 2018 spec sheet for their electric buses gives different motor specs, but it doesn't mention Magtec, and Optare uses other motor suppliers as well (including GKN and ZF). My guess is that they were using Magtec in 2014, but no longer use them.


----------



## The_Sasquatch (Feb 11, 2018)

I had seen the same numbers being quoted... the big question is if that 600Nm of torque is continuous or some kind of 10 second peak number. It is a big motor, I'll have photos tomorrow.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

The_Sasquatch said:


> I had seen the same numbers being quoted... the big question is if that 600Nm of torque is continuous or some kind of 10 second peak number. It is a big motor, I'll have photos tomorrow.


I didn't see any indication of short-term versus continuous ratings, but if the motor is big enough then they wouldn't be out of line for continuous values. These values are roughly double those of the Nissan Leaf (pre-2018... new ratings are higher for the same size of motor), and as it designed for heavy-duty use the Magtec motor could easily be twice the size of the Leaf motor (which weighs 58 kg).


----------



## The_Sasquatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Update: the motor is an enova P120, not a magtec... First vs second generation I guess.


----------

